# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Caught the illegal timber loggers!

## kuching

News from our local newspaper, The Borneo Post: "BINTULU: The police here have seized 95 timber logs, believed to be illegal, and seven lorries worth a total of RM1.5 million in an operation on Sunday night."

More:

http://www.theborneopost.com/?p=20477

And a group of illegal loggers were caught in the Santubong area. The police just arrested their boss:

http://www.theborneopost.com/?p=20598

----------


## Nicky

I think he didnt pay the relevant authority  :Grin:

----------


## kuching

After arresting those involved in illegal logging activity in Bintulu & Santubong area, the police arrested another 6 illegal loggers & seized the timbers & lorries at Kota Samarahan area few days ago.

----------


## stormchild

> I think he didnt pay the relevant authority


most likely. :Cool:

----------


## kuching

News from The Borneo Post (July 6, 2007):

Seven more lorries with suspected illegal timber seized !!!

More:

http://www.theborneopost.com/?p=21073

----------

